# Our youngest would have been 23 today



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Our youngest son's Birthday is today. We lost him in the summer 2011. I got a feeling today is not going to be a very good day. It's not suppose to be this way, I should have gone before him not the other way around. Sorry for unloading.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh man that is so heartbreaking. 
I couldn't imagine losing my son. He is the light of my life. 
Please accept my thoughts and condolences.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My condolences also. Yes, that has to be one of the hardest things anyone could go thru.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.....I know that we can't always see them, but things just don't always turn out the way us mere mortals would think is best....faith is the only thing one can hold on to during these types of times...my condolences


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Time is the only thing that can heal your type of pain....my condolences also.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Parents are not supposed to bury their children.

I have no problem with today being a tough day. It should be.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. The day did go on as all days do just a little more subdued than usual.

He was a good kid, he was born with a mild form of Muscular Dystrophy and always struggled physically but never mentally and was rarely ever sick, he was very smart though. He had one year to go at a private college on academic scholarship and was already working in their IT Dept. He had an underlying problem that we weren't aware of, an enlarged heart. He had worked a full shift on a Friday and Sat. evening he didn't feel good but went to visit some friends anyway, his brother called and said his brother wasn't feeling good and they brought him back to the house and as soon as I seen him I called 911 and they came and rushed him to the nearest hospital and lost him twice in the ambulance. My wife and I were behind the ambulance but when the ambulance suddenly left us behind we knew something had gone wrong. They rushed him from the first hospital to a major hospital in Charlotte and they put in an internal heart pump, the highest flow pump ever tried in this area but never woke up not even for a second. As the week went on organs started shutting down one after another and we had to make a decision they we didn't want to make. His only chance would have been a heart transplant but no Hospital that does those would take him due his condition and lack of sufficient insurance and money(they actually told us that). We even offered to put up the farm and everything we had. We exhausted every avenue we could think of, I made them check him for alcohol, drugs, poisoning, you name it but they nothing like that. I called my state Rep., news media, you name it to try and get him some help but by the time anyone could or would do anything he was too far gone. After he passed away we found out he was the go to guy at college, students would go see him when they had problems, some kids told us if it weren't for him they would probably have dropped out. Some said they never knew what a a true friend was until they met him. I think God had a higher a purpose for him. I never lost my faith, if anything it's made my faith stronger.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No parent should ever have to bury a child.

We laid my little brother to rest 10 years ago, was diabetic but always had problems keeping his sugar levels regulated. The flu could but him in the hospital with crazy high or low blood sugar levels. Went to bed one night and slipped into a diabetic coma and never came around.

My condolences my friend.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. Even though its not always what we want I always try to remember the good Lord always knows best.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The truly good people in this life will live forever in the minds of those who were privileged to know and spend time with them. They do not happen along every day and touch the lives of many along the way.

The really good ones can do more in 21 years than most can in a life time.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.Sounds like he did some good in his time here.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would like to echo the thoughts of all our friends here. Your posts have placed a lump in my throat tears at my eyes and sadness in my heart. The love for your son is very evident in your words. May God hold him tightly as we do now in our hearts. God bless you and yours.


----------

